# termites



## LISA19 (Mar 28, 2010)

what do i do house had termites 1& a half years ago now we found mold and old mud tunals on 1 wall no bugs should i get sprayd for agan

I bought my house 1&1/2 years ago, the house had a inspection & was sprayed for termites. This week we took off paniling found mold. We cut out mold and found old termite mud, a lot. We took the hole wall down what should we do now? We want to get wall back up as soon as possable. Its not under ground split level home problem is bottom floor wall is garege on 1 side and reck room on the other

_{2 threads on same issue merged}_
_Moderator_


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

I have lived in New Orleans where subteranian termintes are a huge problem. Now I live in San Diego and have dealth with swarming termites here. Differing areas have different issues and remediations. You need to find out if you have an active infestation. I suggest you contact a couple three companies and see what they recommend - they will usually do free inspections. Orkin, Terminex, etc.


----------

